# thanksgiving harvest



## Foxbagger3 (Nov 23, 2008)

My dad with my first buck!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Why are you posting a picture of your dad and YOUR buck?


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.

Maybe because he doesn't want people on the internet knowing who he is?

.


----------

